# Everyone, help me settle something.



## Lupa_Argentum (Mar 13, 2010)

Who would win in a fight: The Incredible Hulk or Batman?


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Mar 13, 2010)

Batman.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 13, 2010)

Batman.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

Batman is too clever for the stupid Hulk. The Captain says so.


----------



## Leon (Mar 13, 2010)

Incredible hulk, he's fucking huge.


----------



## Bando (Mar 13, 2010)

Batman. He has SCIENCE!


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Mar 13, 2010)

leon said:


> Incredible hulk, he's fucking huge.


 
And stupid. Plus, Batman would find a cure for his condition prior to the fight, and then proceed to kick The Hulk's ass when he was Bruce Banner again.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 13, 2010)

Batman will rape your shit up.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 13, 2010)

leon said:


> Incredible hulk, *he's fucking huge.*



That's what she said :3 


Pic related: http://www.amazingsuperpowers.com/comics/2010-01-28-Versus.png


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 13, 2010)

The Hulk, hands down.........


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 13, 2010)

Batman. Hulk wouldn't touch him and Batman would find a way to restrain him or calm him down somehow.


----------



## Takun (Mar 13, 2010)

BATMAN KILLED SUPERMAN


----------



## SirRob (Mar 13, 2010)

Batman duh.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HqBSnQuXHGY


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 13, 2010)

Should have made a poll :/


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> That's what she said :3
> 
> 
> Pic related: http://www.amazingsuperpowers.com/comics/2010-01-28-Versus.png






SirRob said:


> Batman duh.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HqBSnQuXHGY



Lol. Batman > all.


----------



## HoneyPup (Mar 13, 2010)

Batman, of course.


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Mar 13, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Lol. Batman > all.


 
^This=truth!


----------



## SirRob (Mar 13, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Lol. Batman > all.


Sorry, but Chuck Norris > Captain Falcon > Batman.


----------



## TriggerhappyWolf (Mar 13, 2010)

batman. He would calm the hulk and baterang bruce.
batman has science, money, and ninja training. The hulk is just rage.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Sorry, but Chuck Norris > Captain Falcon > Batman.



You sir, are all lies! LIES AND SLANDER!

We all know Captain Morgan tops both Norris and Falcon.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 13, 2010)

HAXX said:


> You sir, are all lies! LIES AND SLANDER!
> 
> We all know Captain Morgan tops both Norris and Falcon.


I've never heard of that person before you stumbled along onto these forums.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I've never heard of that person before you stumbled along onto these forums.



oh my...

Poor poor Rob. Poor SirRob. How hath he not heard of thee?


----------



## SirRob (Mar 13, 2010)

HAXX said:


> oh my...
> 
> Poor poor Rob. Poor SirRob. How hath he not heard of thee?


I am underage.

And even if I wasn't, I wouldnt drink.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 13, 2010)

Batman. Very few could beat him.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I am underage.
> 
> And even if I wasn't, I wouldnt drink.



 You sadden me.

It seems batman owns the hulk.

Batman or Spiderman?


----------



## SirRob (Mar 13, 2010)

HAXX said:


> You sadden me.
> 
> It seems batman owns the hulk.
> 
> Batman or Spiderman?


Batman. Spiderman's just some nerdy kid.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Batman. Spiderman's just some nerdy kid.


Hmm...a nerdy kid with super strength and endurance. Batman would have his work cut out for him.


----------



## Garreth (Mar 13, 2010)

The goddam batman, of course.



HAXX said:


> Hmm...a nerdy kid with super strength and endurance.  Batman would have his work cut out for him.



Not if said spiderman is played by emo git Tobey Maguire.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

Garreth said:


> The goddam batman, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> Not if said spiderman is played by emo git Tobey Maguire.



LOL 

Yeah, the first insult would send TobeySpider slitting his wrists.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Mar 13, 2010)

Hulk. But here's one: King Hyperion vs The Hulk.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

Hulk could win, if Bruce were in control (which he can do by the way) Since Bruce is a scientist, and all great and stuff. However batman is always prepared...


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 13, 2010)

http://static.funnyjunk.com/pictures/xizrax_whos_the_man0.jpg


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 13, 2010)

Id say batman, he always has the right tools and devices when he needs them the most.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 13, 2010)

Batman or Snake cause Snake is always there watching stuff in that damn box just waiting to rape the shit out of people


----------



## lilEmber (Mar 13, 2010)

Batman would win this one... but if he screwed up once Hulk would literally turn him into a pile of mush with one good punch.

Wolverine > all. HE BEATS DEADPOOL okay. Deadpool can -not- actually die, but he beats him because he's better.
Also he's actually come back to life from a single drop of blood once (adamantium skeleton and all), you kinda can't really kill him and he's pretty much unlimited stamina.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 13, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Batman or Snake cause Snake is always there watching stuff in that damn box just waiting to rape the shit out of people


 
Snake? Snake!?
SNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilEmber (Mar 13, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> Snake? Snake!?
> SNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


He's pretty cool guy but there's four, so if you're talking about generic solid snake he's good but not -that- good. Naked Snake/Big Boss rips shit up and doesn't afraid of anything.
The other two fail, they fail horribly.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 13, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> Snake? Snake!?
> SNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
CRAB BATTLE!!!1!

*CRAB BATTLE!1!*

[yt]8mHKHKR8x6A[/yt]

just put that there for anyone that has yet to see this epic moment in snake's history


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 13, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> CRAB BATTLE!!!1!
> 
> *CRAB BATTLE!1!*
> 
> ...


 
That was amazingly stupid. :lol:


----------



## Leon (Mar 13, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> That was amazing:lol:


 

Fixd.


----------



## slorrel (Mar 13, 2010)

Batman, definitely.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 13, 2010)

Harmony said:


> Batman would win this one... but if he screwed up once Hulk would literally turn him into a pile of mush with one good punch.


 
That would be true, one small slip and  could turn bad. Good thing Batman dosent make mistakes to often.


----------



## lilEmber (Mar 13, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> That would be true, one small slip and  could turn bad. Good thing Batman dosent make mistakes to often.


He makes mistakes all the time...


----------



## slorrel (Mar 13, 2010)

Harmony said:


> He makes mistakes all the time...



Well....getting robin as a sidekick is definately a good indicator of this.


----------



## Liam (Mar 13, 2010)

http://www.smbc-comics.com/index.php?db=comics&id=977#comic


> Olioliooo


----------



## cronlv16 (Mar 13, 2010)

The incredible Hulk would wreck batman's shit.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Mar 13, 2010)

Batman, because of his theme song.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 13, 2010)

HULK SMASH
Of course batman. He has bats like scout has.


----------



## Zerig (Mar 13, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r94AJzJZZaU

He fights with a cat, and still kicks everyones ass.


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (Mar 13, 2010)

Meta Knight would win.


----------



## torachi (Mar 13, 2010)

In an epic film depicting a rivarly/confrontation: Batman
In a cage fight to the death: Hulk


----------



## SirRob (Mar 13, 2010)

Batman beats huge muscular villains on a regular basis guys...


----------



## BloodYoshi (Mar 13, 2010)

BasementRaptor42 said:


> Meta Knight would win.



how could we forget


----------



## lowkey (Mar 13, 2010)

batman- (box office totals.)


----------



## torachi (Mar 13, 2010)

lowkey said:


> batman- (box office totals.)


 
with twice as many movies :\


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 13, 2010)

Hulk smash.


----------



## Sumi (Mar 14, 2010)

I Do believe Batman XD


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 14, 2010)

He'd lose against someone who could do this:

[yt]e7bmRIpZWAE[/yt]

>:3


----------



## Attaman (Mar 14, 2010)

Does Batman have Prep-Time and full access to his equipment?  Conversely, has Bruce Banner Hulked-out yet?


----------



## Lupa_Argentum (Mar 14, 2010)

Attaman, Batman has access to his equipment and Bruce has indeed Hulked out.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 14, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> He'd lose against someone who could do this:
> 
> [yt]e7bmRIpZWAE[/yt]
> 
> >:3


I'm guessing that villain had the ability to predict attacks?


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 14, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I'm guessing that villain had the ability to predict attacks?



I don't think so. He's a "God" with electrical abilities.
Edit: Okay, he uses Mantra to predict moves.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 14, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> I don't think so. He's a "God" with electrical abilities.
> Edit: Okay, he uses Mantra to predict moves.


How far in the series is this anyway?


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 14, 2010)

SirRob said:


> How far in the series is this anyway?



It's the third saga (Right after Alabasta). All the manga volumes for it were just released.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 14, 2010)

Ah, gotcha.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 14, 2010)

Lupa_Argentum said:


> Attaman, Batman has access to his equipment and Bruce has indeed Hulked out.



Then Prep-Time is all that matters.  Without it, he will lose.  With it, Banner stands no chance.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 14, 2010)

Batman is always prepared, because he is Batman.


----------



## traffictragedy03 (Mar 16, 2010)

Batman would sneak up on Bruce Banner and kill him when he's not in Hulk form.


----------



## Karmarsi-Kedamoki (Mar 17, 2010)

Batman wins everything, he's the batman for fluff's sake. He has powers without having powers XD


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 17, 2010)

This thread reminds me of a perversion of the Batman theme tune I used to sing as a kid.

Batman!
Running down the motorway,
A lorry comes the other way,
Flatman!


----------



## ToasterSquid (Mar 19, 2010)

I love how Batman has essentialy zero powers, just gadgets and badassery. Yet he still would beat The Hulk, hands down.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 19, 2010)

ToasterSquid said:


> I love how Batman has essentialy zero powers, just gadgets and badassery. Yet he still would beat The Hulk, hands down.



He's the goddamn Batman.  He can breathe in space.


----------

